# webby weed...



## tn_toker420 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok, this topic popped up in a former thread pertaining to one of our members smokin' moldy bud...I'm wonderin how harmful the little spider webs are ??? and is it definately from mites when you see this sticky web, or could it be from another insect??? Aprecciate any input, but i'd really like to get a Sr. opinion if any mods are available...and also, has anyone heard from honeybear since his "Just smoked Mold" thread...


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is a good read on Spider Mites. I have honeslty never seen them make webs myself. But I no they do and can. 

On another note. I have some spider webs on my plants. I see the spiders almost everyday. They help me with the other bugs .


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

that spider mites I hate em, they eat green leaves!! and they put webs around as their home and wait for bugs s attract on your plant smells

thats why i check my plants often to remove em  I dont know if bugs off tomato powder works? but mothballs does works and cost only a dollar


----------



## White Widow (Jul 16, 2008)

mothball is my god!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mothballs for Mites..???


----------



## WiTeFiRe (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard mothballs actually work pretty good against the spider mights.


----------



## White Widow (Jul 18, 2008)

moking the spider web is smoking silk. It will actualy get you high by itself but it burns @ a very high temperature and thus damages your throat and lungs.

Smoking mold is somewhat the complete opposite. Mold does not burn @ these temperatures thus you inhaling the mold spoars which can give you a variety of ilnesses such as neck strain / spasmz, muscle tension, you can develop mold on you skin. Your lungs would be infected and  it could develop into a chronic lung disease such as pnemonia, ashtma, chronic obstructive pulmonary disease (COPD) amoungst others.

In other words, it's not a good idea to smoke either if you want to live a long healthy life.

As previously stated, moth balls are excellent to get rid of the spider mites. To prevent mold make sure your overal room temperature is under 40% constantly.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jul 18, 2008)

Can any one state some fax about the Mothballs?


----------



## White Widow (Jul 18, 2008)

Mothballs are small balls of chemical pesticide and deodorant used when storing clothing and other articles susceptible to damage from mold or moth larvae (especially clothes moths like Tineola bisselliella).

Their use when clothing is stored out-of-season gave rise to the colloquial usage of the terms mothballed and put into mothballs to refer to anything which is put into storage or whose operation is suspended.

Older mothballs consisted primarily of naphthalene, but due to naphthalene's flammability, modern mothballs use 1,4-dichlorobenzene instead. Both of these ingredients have a strong, pungent odor often associated strongly with mothballs. Camphor, an insect repellent, can be used in mothballs also.

The idea with both chemicals is to kill moths and moth larvae with the fumes. Both naphthalene and para-dichlorobenzene sublimate, meaning they transition from a solid straight to a gas. The gas is toxic to the moths.

For either of these chemicals to be effective, they need to be placed with the clothing in a sealed container so the fumes can build up and kill the moths. In a sealed atmosphere like this, the fumes are not harmful to people because they are contained. The main threat would occur when opening the containers, or from wearing clothes immediately after opening (especially a problem for infants). A solution is to open the containers outside and let the clothes hang and air out for a day before wearing.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2008)

White Widow said:
			
		

> For either of these chemicals to be effective, they need to be placed with the clothing in a sealed container so the fumes can build up and kill the moths. In a sealed atmosphere like this, the fumes are not harmful to people because they are contained. The main threat would occur when opening the containers, or from wearing clothes immediately after opening (especially a problem for infants). A solution is to open the containers outside and let the clothes hang and air out for a day before wearing.


  Simply a question.. *I am not trolling you WW* 
  If, in order for it to be toxic to 'moths', it must be closely contained, I'm 'skeptical' of the effectiveness on mites in an open room. ... Mites are not insects. They are arachnoids.
Secondly, what about 'ingesting' plants exposed to poisonous insecticides?? 
  I have never heard of moth balls being an effective deterrant for mites, but if it works, would certainly be worth consideration. At least during the veg' stage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah i dont know what i rather smoke moth balled sprayed budz, spider mite budz, and moldy bud yummy choices for this week.... i think i would choose water cure or somthing if the mites were that bad, but honestly mites sound healthier then "moth ball" IMHO


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2008)

Puffinafatty uses NPS (No Pest Strips) but they also emit a constant insecticide, and are not recommended to use around anything that will be ingested. But he says the only negative effect that he has noticed, was all his babies were born naked..


----------

